#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  IELTS Speaking Practice Tests

## jaivinder

In IELTS speaking test you have a discussion with a certified examiner. He/she will ask you about your general life student have to give answer every question fluently. The will notice how fluently you give answers of all the questions.

The complete test takes around 15 minutes  and divided into 3 parts.

*Part-I:* In this test candidate have give answer about himself/herself, family work and your interests.
*
Part-II:* In this test examiner give a topics and candidate speak on the topics. You will give a task which you speak. candidate have given only 1 minute to prepare the specific topic and speak then speak for 1-2 minutes.

*Part-III:* In 3rd candidate have a longer discussion on the topic.The examiner will ask you further questions connected to the topic in Part 2.

Download following task related to speaking test.





  Similar Threads: Difference Between IELTS and TOEFL IELTS Speaking Sample Test with Answers Papers Pdf IELTS sample essays gate mock tests bitsat mock tests

----------

